# Is something missing from this HT103?



## CacaoBoy (Jun 29, 2018)

I bought a new Stihl HT103 pole saw yesterday. When getting ready to start it for the first time I noticed that on the bottom of the chain oil tank/gearbox there are 3 screws plus an additional hole indicated by the red arrow. The metal piece in the middle of that hole is threaded as if a 4th screw might be there. There was a light coating of clear grease around that metal piece. The dealer is 100 miles away so I cannot conveniently run by to ask them if something is missing. There is nothing helpful in the owner's manual.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jun 30, 2018)

There is the oil pump located. Does your gearhead oil well? If yes, everything is fine. For me it seems that there is nothing missing.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Jun 30, 2018)

DND 9000 said:


> There is the oil pump located. Does your gearhead oil well? If yes, everything is fine. For me it seems that there is nothing missing.


The chain seems to be getting oil, although unlike my saws it is not in such a quantity that I can see evidence of the chain throwing off oil when it runs. The volume in the oil tank did go down as I ran it about 20 minutes on its first time out. I can find nothing obvious on the machine to adjust the oil flow, and the while the owner's manual says to ensure the chain is throwing oil it includes no information on adjusting the flow.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 1, 2018)

The oil flow is fixed and can`t be adjusted on these gearheads.


----------



## DND 9000 (Jul 1, 2018)

I was searching a little bit and on the older HT gearhead the oil delivery rate was around 7.5 cm³/min. On the newer version the oil delivery rate was reduced, but at the moment I`m not able to find the exact oil delivery rate for the new version. Just as information. I`m really sure that everything is ok with your gearhead.


----------



## CacaoBoy (Jul 2, 2018)

DND 9000 said:


> I was searching a little bit and on the older HT gearhead the oil delivery rate was around 7.5 cm³/min. On the newer version the oil delivery rate was reduced, but at the moment I`m not able to find the exact oil delivery rate for the new version. Just as information. I`m really sure that everything is ok with your gearhead.


Thanks for the response. I also contacted Stihl and they say "The oil pump on the HT103 pole pruner is fixed flow and is non-adjustable. The bar & chain oil circulates inside the bar rails via the chain drive links, so very little oil will be visible on the cutter teeth and outer bar rails."
It just strikes me as odd that the manual says to ensure there is adequate oil flow and contains a drawing showing big drops flying off the bar, but has no way to adjust the flow and one probably would not notice a problem until after there was damage to the bar and/or chain.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jul 2, 2018)

I have an HT-131 and there's no way to adjust the oil flow. The rate of delivery is fixed. I can say that it oils better than my chainsaws do.


----------

